# how long until my period will start?



## 19750 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi, I'm 23 and have been off the pill (was on Yasmin for 3 years) since late July. I had a period the week after I stopped and have not had one since. I have had IBS C for a couple of years and find that I can manage it pretty well by eating lots of veggies and avoiding foods that give me problems. Sometimes I have had signs of PMS such as cramps, sore breasts, bloating, but that's where it stops. Does anyone have any advice? Pregnancy tests have said that I'm not pregnant. I just want to know what is going on with my body. please help!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome buckeygirl







strange name are you from buckie?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Have you tried talking to your gyne? He or she may have some ideas for you. I know the pill can cause changes in your cycle, but I'm not sure to what extent. It really would be worth checking with your doc about this one. Take care.


----------



## 19750 (Nov 26, 2005)

to joolie: I'm an Ohio State fan. The buckeye is the mascot.I did try talking to my gyn. but they never called me back. I will have to try again, I guess.


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Buckeyegirl and welcome







You might want to contact your OBGYN and see if they can give you something to move along your cycle. I think its called "Provera" or something like that that makes your menses begin.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi, i'm in the same situation except i have had the monthly curse, however only two since june and after having gone to the doctor after it was two months late and the little stick said i wan't pregnant was told it can take some women up to two years off the pill until things come right again!! Oh the joys of being female!?!







Good luck.


----------



## 19750 (Nov 26, 2005)

well, ladies...after a strange twist of events, i took another test and guess what? i'm pregnant! so, i don't have to worry about not having a period for a while.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Buckeye from another buckeye







That is strange that it took so long for the test to show positive. I think I saw on another thread that Southern is pg as well!Congratulations!!P.S. Joolie, Ohio State's mascot is the Buckeye (a kind of nut that is also the state something...tree maybe?) but people from Ohioans are sometimes referred to as Buckeyes.







If you wanna go by mascots, I'm a Bobcat, not a Buckeye


----------

